# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Фабрика Звёзд 8

## _elektra

слышала мельком от нынешних фабрикантов,что кастинг Фабрики Звёзд 8 будет уже в феврале,а сама она стартует в марте!
если кто знает,поделитесь пожалуйста подробностями где,как и когда всё будет происходить,кто продюссер и что вы вообще
об этом всём думаете!:smile: спасибо заранее за отзывы :flower:

----------


## A L E X

говорят да.3 фабриканта те кто выступали на уличной сцене. продюссер говорят либо Киркоров либо Меладзе.ждёмс

----------


## SpFIRE

да поднадоела фабрика уже...если они в феврале новую запустят - это будет их большим провалом (ИМХО). Её в идеале делать раз в год, а лучше раз в 1,5-2 года, а когда каждые полгода - это уже слишком...и вообще я уже в них запутался во всех, да и смысла в них немного...

----------


## _elektra

*SpFIRE*,
 согласна,но дело в том,что как бы все не говорили что фабрика уже приелась,всё равно смотрят,обсуждают,о ней говорят,а это самое важное.насколько я знаю её рейтинг не падает:redface: :eek:  :Wacko:

----------


## SpFIRE

а насколько я знаю, рейтинг у неё падает...а если судить лично по мне, то эту фабрику я ещё поглядываю изредка, но если будет ещё одна - я её и поглядывать не буду... я смотрел 1-ую, вторую уже смотрел совсем немного, а с 3-ей по 6-ую не смотрел вообще...потому что их начали делать слишком много, не привнося ничего нового...каждый раз одно и тоже...каждый отчётный концерт одно и тоже - вышел со звездой, чуть-чуть спел и ушёл...в этом плане НТВшный концепт - "ты суперстар" гораздо интереснее...

----------


## Alena_singer

А мне бы хотелось попробовать свои силы в российской фабрике.Правда, не знаю, насколько это реально.
У нас в Украине тоже фабрика идет, я принимала участие в кастинге - прошла в финал, а в сам проект не взяли. А сейчас смотрю - а там ни один участник петь не умеет,харизмы тоже ни у кого нет - обидно!!:frown:

----------


## хухрындик

Я конечно мог бы поругать это дело...но не буду... А спрошу у тех кто хочет туда попасть - какой смысл? Даже музыканты уже с трудом узнают, а то и не знают многих "звезд", что уж говорить о людях......

----------


## _elektra

мне тоже хотелось бы,даже очень.а то у нас в Латвии вообще с музыкой и различными проектами туговато...разве что Новая Волна,но туда уже надо со своей песней,продюссером,и приличной суммой денег:biggrin: :eek: :frown:

----------


## _elektra

смысл есть.там действительно замечательные преподаватели,есть чему и у кого поучиться.это некая проверка для себя,своих сил и возможностей...это очень хороший старт для молодых,начинающих исполнителей
но конечно,каждому своё,и для человека взрослого - я имею ввиду лет 26-29,да и с хорошим муз образованием и чётким знанием этого дела,там уже делать нечего.а вот для молодых,по моему самое то!

----------


## Alena_singer

> Я конечно мог бы поругать это дело...но не буду... А спрошу у тех кто хочет туда попасть - какой смысл? Даже музыканты уже с трудом узнают, а то и не знают многих "звезд", что уж говорить о людях......


А что всю жизнь на халтурах работать?
У меня, конечно, есть диплом магистра по другой специальности, но я  с музыкой хочу, я в другой сфере долго не протяну.
А на фабрику тоже с мешком денег нужно было ехать, не только в Латвию.
Я узнавала, на конкурс НОВАЯ ВОЛНА - первый тур ты в любом случае проходишь(посылаешь демо и все), а на второй тур тебе открыто говорят 100 000 дол. - все расходы на тебя, связанные с конкурсом - оплачиваешь сама. Вот так. Так что тяжко молодым талантам нынче :frown:

----------


## zrzh

> Так что тяжко молодым талантам нынче


Чтобы Вас утешить скажу, что немолодым талантам тоже несладко.

----------


## Nonna

> Чтобы Вас утешить скажу, что немолодым талантам тоже несладко


не всем! :Ok:

----------


## Valerianka

Alena_singer  я смотрю вашу Украискую фабрику иногда,она явно по хуже чем наша.Там мальчик есть малолетка,вообще ужас! Может мне кто нибудь  может расказать как проходят эти кастинги и что требуется вообще? Я надеялась что 8я фабрика будет в августе,Февраль уже скоро.

----------


## Valerianka

А ещё куда можно отправить своё видео?

----------


## Alena_singer

этого маленького мальчика сегодня выгнали.
Я тоже смотрю, и даже не обидно уже, что я не вошла в проект. :smile:

----------


## _elektra

если кому нибудь что нибудь будет известно о кастинге,какого числа будет и где,напишите пожалуйстa!

----------


## max009

Я проходил на второй тур, а дальше облом!!!! на кастинг все равно пойду

----------


## Alena_singer

Сообщите и мне пожалуйста, когда все известно будет - Я тоже приеду!!!! :Aga:  :rolleyes:  :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## Вожатенок

А может и мне попробовать....... :rolleyes:  Чисто ради из интереса........ :wink: Так что про меня не забудьте, когда станет известна хоть какая-то информация  :Ok:

----------


## шансоньетка

Даш, сообщим, когда и куда за призом приехать!:biggrin:

----------


## MAROON

конечно хоть и фабрика поднадоела, сам слежу за последней изредка когда придется, нечаянно попадаю на отчетный концерт, но! все для меня все равно интересно попасть бы туда было, узнать что-то новое, поработать с лучшими педагогами и режиссерами спеть со звездами эстады! это же клево!) Если бы конечно знать что это реально, и не надо ничего платить обязательно бы попробовал, хочется ужасно!!) 
А еще меня смущает жизнь в звездном доме как реалити-шоу...

----------


## Alexxxsh

Да, на фабрике довольно много соблазнов. (в творческом плане). 
Я думаю, что там можно преобрести некий опыт работы на большой сцене, с большой аудиторией, с классными преподавателями (профи). УРОВЕНЬ!
А насчет там жить... , ну не знаю не по мне!

----------


## SpFIRE

Хе, ну раз все пойдут на кастинг, то и я пойду =) Ради прикола =)

----------


## Сашка

Я с вами на кастинг! :Ok:

----------


## Alena_singer

Вот и собралась веселая компания! :Oj:  Ждём :Aga:  :frown:  :Ok:

----------


## лерочка82

Ребята!а вы в курсе о результатах фабрики 7??
3 место разделили группа "БИС" и "Инь Янь"-приз запись дебютного альбома и видео клип каждому!
2 место-Марк Тишман-приз поездка на международный фестиваль,но в качестве гостя!
1 место........Настя Приходько:eek: 
сказать,что я в шоке,вообще ничего не сказать :Aga:  
а Карнелия Манго и Дакота....не получили ничего!:redface: 
я не фанат ф.з.,но все же Настя не лучший исполнитель,на мой взгляд..и слух:rolleyes: 
как вы считаете???

----------


## Вожатенок

*лерочка82*,
оооооооо да! я когда узнала, что Приходько победила, сразу ТВ выключила. Противно как-то..... Ну чем она взяла? Не поверю, что все зрители были за нее! Честно, думала, что Тишман поебдит. тк в большинстве своем аудитория данной передачи девочки-подростки...... Им нужны такие кумиры..... Значит из всего делаю вывод, что за Анастасию проплатили и не слабо!!!!!

----------


## Куколка

Я на 100% была уверена, что первыми будут БИС! Они так удивились, не приятно удивились, когда им 3-е место дали... Неожиданные результаты. Я вообще считаю, что не нужно было оценивать коллективы, а оценивать каждого исполнителя, кто вышел в финал. А то чёрт знает что! Там одного человека оценивают, а там 4-рых. Сумма поклонников 4-рых, по идее, должна превышать сумму поклонников одного. Было бы справедливо оценивать каждого из финалистов, а не тех, кто повылетал ещё раньше.

----------


## Lavicka

Я думаю, что восьмая фабрика будет 100 %, только через полгода. Иначе всем она быстро надоест.Я собираюсь попробовать себя на кастинге, и очень уверена в своих силах.Но все равно, удачи всем))):biggrin:

----------


## Вожатенок

*Куколка*,
Ксюш, полностью согласна! ПОчему эти группы стали соревноваться... Ведь практически все их участники вылетели. А еще я предполагала, что Приходько уйдет в первой же номинации..... А нет...... Стала аж первой!! Кто знает, может еще на Евровидение поедет.  И тогда будет фуууууу

----------


## Tilana

Привет всем!Я тоже на Фабрику хочу!!!Уже 11 лет занимаюсь вокалом и театральным мастерством и мечтаю попасть на большую сцену.Дело в том, что я живу в Казахстане в г.Караганда и у нас мало возможностей "пробиться".Пожалуйста, напишите мне, как узнаете, когда кастинги начнутся!

----------


## Alena_singer

Корнелию жалко - она умеет прилично импровизировать, чего там мало кто умеет. А Настя хорошая девочка, но не на Первое место.Как вокалистка не особо сильна,но она песни пишет - я слышала - довольно неплохие, может как сильного композитора и поэта жюри её увидело.
Время покажет:rolleyes:  :flower:

----------


## Berkut

Никогда не заходил в эту тему, 
но увидев номер фабрики ужаснулся и решил прочитать посты... 
Не дай бог, если подобные фабрики продолжаться... 
И ладно бы кто-то один выиграл и получил путёвку на проф. сцену. 
Нет же! Остаётся вся толпа... 
А нам потом всё это расхлёбывать всю жизнь. Это однообразие музыки и отсутствие ярких личностей среди певцов...

Впрочем, может быть, я и не прав. Так что фанаты фабрикантов сильно не обижайтесь на меня. Я ведь высказываю не только своё личное мнение, но и мнение многих и многих музыкантов. 
Всё ведь дело в том, что с того момента, как появились фабрики, количество хитов резко снизилось... И количество незаурядных личностей на сцене тоже резко упало. По-большому счёту, в течение последних лет мы слушаем творения пяти-шести композиторов. И какие бы они не были талантливые, они всё равно не способны закрыть такой огромный музыкальный рынок который называется РОССИЯ. Это факт признанный всеми. И из-за этого страдают все. Кроме 1-ого канала...
Что ещё сказать...
Конечно хорошо, что учеников натаскивают хорошие учителя... Но это совсем не значит, что после этого ученики должны становится номером один в топовых рейтингах, которые навязывают нам масс-медиа. Им (ученикам) ещё сказать-то нечего со сцены. Они ещё так мало умеют, да и изначально там мало кого с истинным певческим даром. Но уже сегодня вчерашние ученики становятся авторитетами в МИРЕ МУЗЫКИ! ВОТ ЧТО СТРАШНО!
Фабрика...
С одной стороны людям уже жалко, что кого-то выкинут из проекта очередной фабрики (это ж какой сериал!!!) 
В какой-то степени я их понимаю... 
Но, если по-честному делать конкурс, то остаться должен кто-то один. Это если по-честному... 
И в первую очередь, иначе должен проводится сам предварительный отбор на подобный конкурс. 
Тут на форуме столько людей талантливых... А кто на фабрике оказался? Это что, лучшие из лучших?... Хм...
В общем, не так это всё в реальности. Не так...

Так есть ли смысл переживать, кто какое место получил? 
Я не знаю, каким образом проходят эти отборы. 
Но, по-большому счёту, все фабриканты - это бэквокалисты, по стечению обстоятельств вытянувшие счастливые билеты. 
Теперь они все в обойме шоу-бизнеса. Независимо от занятого места. Так что не переживайте так уж сильно за них. 
У них как раз всё в порядке.

----------


## ddaan

*Berkut*,
:smile:

----------


## _elektra

ну как,нет никаких новостей о кастинге??:rolleyes:

----------


## Жанна ФЗ8

Всем приветик!!!!!!МЕня не забудьте!!!!!!я поделюсь всем что знаю!!!!!!А я кое что уже знаю:tongue:

----------


## MAROON

*Жанна ФЗ8*,
 выкладывай)

----------


## _elektra

*Жанна ФЗ8*,
 а что вы уже знаете?:rolleyes:  я вот слышала,что в каком то интервью К.Эрнст сказал что ещё ничего неизвестно,будет или неи ФЗ8 они не знпют:confused:

----------


## olin

Привет всем....не удержалась...когда увидела, что Настю Приходько так отценивают. Я сама себе сказала, что если Приходько не победит вообще больше никогда фабрику смотреть не буду. Я очень довольна её победой. Она достойна первого места. 
На проэкте она была интересна, менялась, училась, впитывала в себя как губка. А вы смогли бы так петь? Она очень яркая, фольклёрная певица.  
А насчёт Корнелии и Дакоты ...жаль что они не 2-3 места заняли. Но всётаки ребята конкурс попсы....Вот Корнелия  и взяла приз по джазу, Дакота по року. Остальных участников я даже не рассматривала, как претендентов на победу

----------


## Rusalka

*И Я с Вами на кастинг!! У кого-нибудь вообще есть информация, как заявку подать? Слышала, что заявки подаются до февраля. А не Фабрика начинается в феврале.*

----------


## MAROON

Из достоверных источников нам стало известно о старте работы “Фабрики Звезд 8″. По просочившейся информации до отборочных туров (кастинга) будут допущены молодые люди в возрасте от шестнадцать до тридцати лет, любой национальности и говорящие на любом языке!

Отбор участников на “Фабрику Звезд 8″ будут проводить практически все, кто делал это в 2007 году..  Точная дата проведения кастингов еще не известно, но скорее всего это будет начало июня 2008 года. Участие, как обычно, абсолютно бесплатное! С собой надо будет захватить паспорт для удостоверения личности и хорошее настроение! Помимо этого можете взять с собой “минусовку”, под которую вы собираетесь исполнять любимую песню.

Как говорится, шансы пройти кастинг и попасть на “Фабрику Звезд 8″ есть абсолютно у всех тех, кто обладает  вокальными данными, запоминающейся внешностью внешность и здоровым чувством юмора.

Телевизионные эфиры “Фабрики Звезд 8″, которые скорее всего в очередной раз будет вести Яна Чурикова, по слухам также начнутся летом. Имя продюсера “Фабрики звезд - 8″ не разглашается.

http://fz8.ru/

----------


## Alena_singer

> шансы пройти кастинг и попасть на “Фабрику Звезд 8″ есть абсолютно у всех тех, кто обладает вокальными данными, запоминающейся внешностью внешность и здоровым чувством юмора.


 НЕ ВЕРЮ!:mad:

----------


## _elektra

а я почему то начала верить, после того как на фабрику попала моя знакомая,девушка,с которой я училась в одной школе, Наташа Тумшевиц.очень классная девченка,и показывали её далеко не так,какая она есть на самом деле!! и все ети рассказы про то что её родители друзья Меладзе и т.д. полный бред,она самая обычная девушка,как все проходила долгий сложный кастинг и прошла! :)

----------


## Роман Конеген

Привет!!!!!!:biggrin: 
Мои знакомые ходили на кастинг в Москве!! И что вы думаите?!
поставили в рялд 10 человек и заставили петь часики Валерии.......... без коментариев. А ребятки действительно поющие ............
А кого набрали в последнюю. многие пели мимо нот, Коробка не знал куда повернуться лишь бы не смотреть это действо. И вообще на мой взгляд - это фикция. и всё расчитано что б денюжку у ребяток 10-15 лет выманивать этим голосованием!!!! :(

----------


## _elektra

:редфаце: на кастинг какой фабрики они ходили?

----------


## MAROON

> поставили в рялд 10 человек и заставили петь часики Валерии


и мальчиков тоже?:biggrin: 
ну и что, нормальная песенка:smile: попсовая такая, я думаю хорошо поющему человеку не составит труда ее исполнить)

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

> не всем!


умничка!!! ты лучшая!!! kiss

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

> Мои знакомые ходили на кастинг в Москве!! И что вы думаите?!
> поставили в рялд 10 человек и заставили петь часики Валерии.......... без коментариев. А ребятки действительно поющие ............


это было в 2006 году, фабрика, следующая за Пугачевской..я была на этом кастинге...уже где-то писала, как все прошло...не хочу
кому расценки сказать?:biggrin:

----------


## Alena_singer

*Ярослава Лузгина*,
Хотелось бы расценки узнать - очень интересно! Я же говорила, что не верю, сейчас с обычными конкурсами все сложно, а что по серьезнее - так вообще! Отпадает желание на кастинги ходить. Хотя у нас их всего-ничего. 3 кастинга только было! И все приблизительно такие.......Обидно :Tu:

----------


## Эсмеральда

Да-уж фабрика - дорогое удовольствие! А как ещё может быть иначе? Этих людей раскручивают - а на халяву такого не бывает!!!

----------


## Alena_singer

*Эсмеральда*,
 На фото прям ранняя Бритни Спирс:smile:  :Ok:

----------


## aquatiger

Друзья мои дорогие ! Увидел тему, даже не стал читать все посты подряд.Уж поверьте просто на слово звукорежиссёру : не тратьте зря время я самое главное силы и эмоции на кастинг.Ведь никто за вас не заплатит от ста шук баксов и выше.Да даже и не от каждого первого примут эти деньги (если нет личного знакомства). Кастинг(так называемый) делается для поднятия ажиотажа и всё.Талант здесь ни при чём.Поверьте,ведь работал там и не стерпел, ушёл на другие проекты, чтоб эту хрень не видеть да и заработать побольше на выездных проектах.Берегите себя, ищите другие пути.Реальные.искренне Ваш , Ринат.

----------


## Alena L

> Берегите себя, ищите другие пути.Реальные.искренне Ваш , Ринат.


Полностью согласна. Вы, молодец Ренат, что написали правду. Очень хорошо знаю сколько заплатил отец Бикбаева за этих мальчишек. Да и сышала кое-кого из фабрикантов в живую- лучше бы никогда не слышать. До "Фабрики" и после - жуть что-то, что-другое. Просто сразу как-то не рискнула сама поднимать тему проплаты. Конечно же не из страха, а просто есть такое понятие, как корпоративность.

----------


## ormaks

Что-то мне не верится что Карнелия, Дакота, Фил Янг блатные (последний вообще из дет. дома (всем дет.домом копили они ему наверное 100 тыс.$)). А уж петь они нормально умеют не оперные  певцы, конечно, когда их в доме показывают и в студии зв.записи то можно людям со слухом оценить их вокал и как человек не лишённый слуха заявляю петь могут, а если захотят то и хорошо.
Вы лучше дорогие звукачи про звёзд напишите которые типа поют вживую под полу + и где сами там крутой исправитель фальша.
Как то на концерте Витаса, он пригласил на сцену девочку из зала, которой явно медведь на ухо наступил, а сам ушел переодеваться и та начала петь "Город детства" музыканты аккомп. Витасу ей конечно быстро подыграли, но было слышно как она поёт, а машина тянет голос, то вверх, то вниз. Понятно что Витас не так лажает как эта девчонка, но факт остаётся фактом.

----------


## pasha muzykant

Мой вокалист участвовал на кастинге семерки. Толку то что??? (Я уже писал об этом). Сказали, что один из лучших голосов кастинга, но на этом все и встало. Он внешностью не прошел. А Аксюта прямо в открытую говорил - был бы вид, а петь, типа, научим. Не мучайтесь, бестолковый кастинг и отбор такой же. Не кастинг, а унижение сплошное.

----------


## Alena L

> Что-то мне не верится что Карнелия, Дакота, Фил Янг блатные (последний вообще из дет. дома (всем дет.домом копили они ему наверное 100 тыс.$)). А уж петь они нормально умеют не оперные певцы, конечно, когда их в доме показывают и в студии зв.записи то можно людям со слухом оценить их вокал и как человек не лишённый слуха заявляю петь могут, а если захотят то и хорошо


А и не говорилось про всех. Просто там и такие, и сякие. Есть и проплаченные, и те, кто сам пробивался. В этом именно эта "фабрика" была хороша.
Но если вспомните, то очень неплохого Фила Янга что-то уж больно быстро удалили. Да и еще кто-то типа него был. Тоже очень перспективный.
"Думайте сами, решайте сами - иметь или не иметь.....".
Алена.

----------


## olin

кошмар...а комуж теперь верить то? куда податься... Была я на концерте фабрики 7..осталась в шоке...половина ребят на сцене себя вести не умеют...их записи песен намного лучше, чем то что они показали....одна корнелия манго весь концерт тянула(на моё удивление).. дакота каши в рот набрала и пела...приходько-заглохла..инь-ян-перекрикивали дрг друга- правда один плюс был пели то они в живую

----------


## Саша

> шансы пройти кастинг и попасть на “Фабрику Звезд 8″ есть абсолютно у всех тех, кто обладает вокальными данными, запоминающейся внешностью внешность и здоровым чувством юмора.


ха-ха три раза :Aga:

----------


## SKELETIK

Люди и мне обязательно скажите когда будет кастинг!!!!! Вот кстати для кастинга на 7 фз можно было как-то заполнять анкету, выкладывать своё видео и песню, и если ты нравился то тебе оплачивали дорогу и приглашали на кастинг вне очереди!!!! Скажите как так можно сделать и будет ли вообще такое!!! ПОтому что я очень хочу на 8 фабрику как и вы все!! Обязательно напишите если знаете!!!!:frown: :frown: :frown:

----------


## jojo

> Люди и мне обязательно скажите когда будет кастинг!!!!! Вот кстати для кастинга на 7 фз можно было как-то заполнять анкету, выкладывать своё видео и песню, и если ты нравился то тебе оплачивали дорогу и приглашали на кастинг вне очереди!!!! Скажите как так можно сделать и будет ли вообще такое!!! ПОтому что я очень хочу на 8 фабрику как и вы все!! Обязательно напишите если знаете!!!!:frown: :frown: :frown:


Давай, давай! Вперед! Мало в Москве, простите великодушно, дур малолетних, еще приедут! Лично знаю одного из фабрикантов, из первой фабрики, интересные вещи рассказывал, большой души человек.Жизнь вас нихрена ничему не учит.

----------


## ormaks

Ничего, ничего Москве ещё не одна дура не помешала, а если повезёт так ещё и карьеру сделает.

----------


## Vedmaha

я, конечно, не супер специалист, но всё же как можно определить вокальные данные кого-либо, выстроив на сцене в шахматном порядке 12 человек, включив плюс, который может быть неизвестен конкурсантам и попросив их подпевать этому плюсу, а тем временем 2-3 человека ходят и "слушают" пение...

----------


## jojo

Братья и сестры, да вы о чем!!!!!! Да неужели вы еще не поняли, что все эти фабрики это просто тупое зарабатывание бабок на наивных провинциалах!!! Какие вокальные данные, какие кастинги, там все решено заранее, подсчитайте примерно суммы какие там крутятся и неужели кто-то из хозяев будет ими рисковать? Вы еще выборы депутатов вспомните...

----------


## Alena_singer

*jojo*,
 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Добрая

Мне вообще кажется, что если они хотят чтобы их так же смотрели как и первые фабрики им надо реально совершить чудо и набрать не блатных а по настоящему талантливых парней и девушек из какой нибудь глуши... хех,размечталась я...

----------


## CRASH07

> я, конечно, не супер специалист, но всё же как можно определить вокальные данные кого-либо, выстроив на сцене в шахматном порядке 12 человек, включив плюс, который может быть неизвестен конкурсантам и попросив их подпевать этому плюсу, а тем временем 2-3 человека ходят и "слушают" пение...


Я тоже так думал..но когда сходил на 7 ю фабрику понял. можно.
Там ходит и слушает какая то женщина средних лет...непримечательная такая...судя по всему какой то препод....и действительно показывает на поющих.... сам я прошел первые 2 тура.... а 3й был через 2 недели.Как назло как раз перед ним у меня была свадьба(работа)....вообщем история прстая приехал на 3й тур с бодуна и охрипший)))))))) есессно не взяли..... сам виноват. Кстати этим всем я не имею ввиду что там все честно..конечно нет. прсто реально,очень реально хотя бы в телевизор попасть. Как например Леха Светлов. Я с ним там и познакомился ....Как он сказал там внутри просто исьедают тех за кого не забашляли....Эдакий Дом-2.....

----------


## Alex926492

Если честно я бы очень хотел побывать на этом кастинге(( Но вот два показателя (как я думаю ) мне не подходят, это мой возраст 15 лет и тупая и не красивая внешность =((( Ну и ДЕНЬГИ конеш)

----------


## ormaks

Ну Alex926492 конечно твои дела не ах какие, внешность и возраст это всё ерунда для фабрики и даже молчу про вокальные данные, но вот что денег ни ни, это фигово, совет: надо копить! Мож к 20 годикам и накопишь чуток хотя б на первые туры что б пустили.

CRASH07, а причём тут дом2, все знают что на доме всё по честнаку.

----------


## Alex926492

*ormaks*,
 :Ok:  Я думаю и к 20 годам не накоплю ИМХО )))))))))))))

----------


## CRASH07

> CRASH07, а причём тут дом2, все знают что на доме всё по честнаку.


Я не про деньги...я имею ввиду что нужно там кривлятся перед камерами как на ентом доме))))) а музыкальные твои способности в последнюю очередь)))))

----------


## MAROON

> Давай, давай! Вперед! Мало в Москве, простите великодушно, дур малолетних, еще приедут! Лично знаю одного из фабрикантов, из первой фабрики, интересные вещи рассказывал, большой души человек.Жизнь вас нихрена ничему не учит.


а кто и что рассказывал?

----------


## Alena_singer

*Alex926492*,



> то мой возраст 15 лет и тупая и не красивая внешность


Ну зачем ты так про себя! Тебя так точно никуда не возьмут. Себя нужно любить и уметь преподносить - это важный критерий. Я не говорю сейчас о фабрике, а вообще по жизни. Очень плохо, что у молодого, симпатичного и очень приятного человека так занижена самооценка! Исправляйся и добьешься большего , чем участники проекта "Фабрика звезд" !!!! :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## Анд

Блин, реально ужасно хочется попробовать свои силы в кастинге...

----------


## jojo

> *jojo*,
>  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Это я вас рассмешил или это вы надо мной, прекрасная девушка?:mad:

----------


## Alex926492

*Alena_singer*,
 Хорошо попробую спс за совет)))

----------


## Alena_singer

> Это я вас рассмешил или это вы надо мной, прекрасная девушка?


Это Вы меня рассмешили :Aga:  :biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## Alena_singer

> Alena_singer,
> Хорошо попробую спс за совет)))


Вот, умница!

----------


## verbusik

ребята! и я с вами на кастинг хочу  :Vah:  
если у кого будет информация, напишите, пожалуйста  :Oj:  
*Электра*, я тоже из Риги, поедем вместе?  :Aga:   :Ok:  kuku

----------


## _elektra

*verbusik*,
 конечно поедем!:)

----------


## verbusik

АтличнА:biggrin: 
интересно, это слухи, что весной будет фабрика? мне уже это начинает не нравиться:confused: лучше уж летом... мы же тогда никуда не успеем :eek:

----------


## _elektra

пока же ешё ничего не решено,когда будет кастинг мы узнаем,я думаю :Ok:

----------


## Luotisade

ребят..слушайте сюда. инфа достоверная...лично полученная моими друзьями от фабрикантов. не тратьте время. нужны либо бабки либо те, кто вас пропихнет. Бикбаев, к примеру, бедный. но так как он актер теата луны, который спонсируеца Пластининым, он за него платил. 
это нереально. забудьте даже. и выбросьте дурь из головы.
а победительница ФЗ просто ноги хорошо раздвигала. 
вы готовы  так же?

----------


## verbusik

ну, ладно, допустим. Соколовский, Бикбаев блатники. кто там ещё?
кто платил за Иванова? За Корнелию? Цыпину? Дакоту? Негра из детдома? Может быть весь детдом собирал ребёнку деньги на взятку? Тут уже про это не раз писали. 
А Приходько, наверное, тебе сама лично пришла и рассказала в красках как она раздвигала ноги :biggrin:

----------


## Narnia

Приветик.Реально платили платят и будут платить.Мой хороший знакомый , мальчик с о-о-о-балденными вокальными данными нашел спонсора,поехали.... Приехали :Jopa:  знали что платить надо , но чтобы столько

----------


## real sheila

какие расценки?

----------


## Януська

Не могу не высказаться :))) Про Фабрику ничего толком не знаю. Но точно знаю про "Народный артист", который по РТР шел. Помните Алексея Гомана? Так вот я лично знаю его брата, Лешку пару раз видела, много общих знакомых. Ребята рано остались без родителей (погибли в автокатастрофе). Женька старший - безумно талантливый парень, всегда пел, играл на гитаре, во всех постановках участвовал. С ребятами создал студенческий театр ТОФИЯ (Театральное Объединение Факультета Иностранных Языков), на Студенческих прибамбасах всегда выступал. Лешка, младший, был немного в Женькиной тени. Но потом тоже участвовал в мюзиклах, которые у нас в Мурманске ставились. Так вот. Я стопудово уверена, что у Алексея Гомана НИКАКОГО блата, а тем более денег не было. И протекцию ему никто не составлял. Парень своим талантом и обаянием пробился. 
А по-поводу Фабрики, так я очень рада, что Приходько победила, просто молодец. Голос у нее запоминающийся, и мне очень импонирует, что он с фольклорными нотками, давно таких голосов у нас на сцене не слышно. 
А по-поводу Манго...это, простите, не голос...Тем более, что в таком джазовом стиле вам любая негритянка споет. Кстати, еще не хватало, что бы на российском конкурсе победили представители какого нибудь Зимбабве или Конго. 
Дакота, тоже...из темы: "Где то мы все это уже видели". Такие как Дакота, Манго, Тишман...это все клоны западных "звезд". А Приходько, она самородок, похожих на нее нет, ни у нас, ни на западе. Я рада, что первой стала именно она.

----------


## Лада

> Я стопудово уверена, что у Алексея Гомана НИКАКОГО блата, а тем более денег не было. И протекцию ему никто не составлял


я где-то читала, что типа у него папа магнат вот его и пропихнул... такой бред, так неприятно было читать, я знала, что он действительно сам пробился, я за него смски посылала))))))))))))))))))))))))))
А на фабрике давно все куплено, это помоему всем известно. Ребята, ну не будьте такими наивными:)

----------


## blusemashine

tebe ne stydno takoe g....no vikladyvat. eto prosto ugas. ne umeesh pet ne beris,i plun v glaza tem,kto govorit,4to ty umeesh pet,no pesnya ne tvoya.sudya po tvoey plohonkoy zapisy -u tebya i muzikalnogo sluha to net-ty ze ne slishih 4to poesh.Ya ne govoru uge o tehnike dyhaniya,i.t.d. Vokal ne dlya tebya.

----------


## blusemashine

eto soobshenie dlya Alex926492 -4to by ne bylo neponyatok

----------


## Бэкхам

А я лучше буду известной и лучшей певицей в своём маленьком городе,чем буду пахать на продюсера!Видела по телику,как фабриканты ездили по гастролям,а ели "Ролтон" в поезде!Это звёзды?:biggrin:

----------


## MaryAnn

Про Приходько.......голос может быть и запоминающийся...и даже может быть сильный.....только вот слуха у бедняжки совсем НЕТ!!!!!!!!!человек без слуха музыкального не может называть себя певцом.... КАК МОЖНО ФАЛЬШИВО ФАНЕРУ ЗАПИСАТЬ???? скажите мне??? по-моему,это у же совсем ужас.....а у неё все выступления были фальшивыми...и пела она явно не в живую....и вообще...страшная она и с гримом,а без него уж подавно.....
я просто в культурном шоке была,когда она выиграла.....хотя ожидала чего-нибудь подобного.... но чтобы так явно на всю страну показать насколько эта Фабрика была блатной!!! совсем Мкладзе совесть потеряли.... Дали первое место хотя бы Инь-Ян..или БИС,на крайняк..у них хоть фанатов полно.....сошло бы за правду.....
И ребят...всё действительно куплено....есть может быть 1-2 бесплатных места....но они такие,что лучше бы их не было...или вылетишь на первой неделе,как мальчик-негритёнок...или будешь пахать до конца своей жизни за гроши.....что ждёт скорее всего Ашихмина,т.к. он тоже совершенно точно без блата...но как видите...хорошего тоже мало..все нервы вымотали с номинациями..а перед самым финалом засунули в группу,где кроме него толком никто не поёт.....
хотя...кто его знает,кто будет продюссером следующей Фабрики....может быть ООООчень добрый продюссер,которому не будут нужны деньги..который будет действительно искать ТАЛАНТЫ...в чём я лично оочень сомневаюсь....
знаю только,что самая неподкупная на всём этом проекте Марина Леонова! просто прекрасный человек....сама видела,как она девушек с голосом прослушивала по второму разу после того,как им говорили:Спасибо,свободны!"....но ничего от неё не зависит.... а жаль....

----------


## ddaan

- Что ты можешь сказать о последней «Фабрике звезд»?

Отар Кушанашвили

- Братья Меладзе, которые там сидели в жюри, - это одно из самых сильных потрясений 2007 года. Валерий закрывал рот, чтобы не заржать в голос, когда Константин захлебывался от комплиментов: «Ты гениальный, непревзойденный, первостатейный!» Так беспардонно врать можно либо за пять миллионов долларов - говорят, Костя именно такой гонорар получил, либо чтобы облегчить положение брата в профессии. Хуже и гомосексуальнее «Фабрики» мне еще видеть не приходилось! А если уж братьев Меладзе вынуждают врать, которые никогда не были в этом замечены, то крантец этому шоу-бизнесу!

----------


## jane-1111

приходится согласиться с *MaryAnn*,

----------


## mrblack

Мдаааа Господа.....почитал,не поленился ВСЕ посты......
Мое мнение(ЛИЧНОЕ) Фабрика - купленное г@вно. ИМХО.
Даже не собираюсь просить прощения у поклонников этого дурдома. Любой (трезво?! :biggrin: )здравомыслящий музыкант,я уверен, будет со мной солидарен.
А продолжая тему "фабричного" продюссирования..... Я считаю, что лучшим и наиболее (хоть и не до конца,бизнесс все таки) честным продюссером был Макс Фадеев

----------


## _elektra

говорят,Владимир Матецкий будет продюсером нового сезона фабрики,что вы об этом думаете? )

----------


## MaryAnn

..... кто это?))))

----------


## ddaan

> ..... кто это?


:eek: 
Нда.......

----------


## Антоннн

> ..... кто это?))))


Тревожный факт.......

----------


## Антоннн

Дерзайте,дуракам закон не писан.....(дальше думаю сами знаете)......Детский сад.....ей Богу......

----------


## Aleksandr1

> :eek: 
> Нда.......


А ты думал кто смотрит фабрику... :Ok:  :biggrin:

----------


## Alex926492

*blusemashine*,
 Ты кто вообще к твоему сведенью я выступаю у нас в городе очень часто и пою! У меня не мало разных призовых мест!! А что по поводу того что ты слушал так эти песни я даже не репетировал не разу просто взял и спел для души!!!:smile: А слух у меня есть у меня все в семье поют!! Блин да кому я что то доказываю тока время теряю)) Желаю Удачи!:rolleyes:

----------


## Akulka

Ребята! Да о чем вы говорите. Вот я была на международном конкурсе, конкурс не телевизионный, но за лауреатов платили за попадание на отборочный тур на "Новую волну". Вроде бы конкурс как конкурс. Я пою очень хорошо, говорю это безо всяких там "звездочек". Я не заняла ничего. Стала просто Участником. А места заняли те, кто проплатил хорошо. Потому что такое, не буду говорить ЧТО, у нас в городе на конкурсе не заняло бы НИЧЕГО. А вы говорите Фабрика. Туда можно съездить, просто посоревноваться и все. А попасть туда реально только с большими бабками.

----------


## ormaks

Слова моей подруги, она певица и живёт в Москве, когда я заикнулся про Фабрику 8: "... открою тебе глаза:)) Фабрика - это 1,5 млн. руб. Это чтоб пройти только:( У меня стока нет:)))". Я ей сказал: "Ну последние розовые очки снимаешь", но факт остаётся фактом.

----------


## blusemashine

ya vobshem to proffy,egednevno rabotayu s musikantamy,i v studyy i na konzertah,videl i slyshal vsyakoe, no takoy parnuhu v pervy i nadeyus v posledny raz.4to do peniya v semye,to eto ne pokazatel togo,4to ty umeesh pravilno i gramotno pet,eto dano ne kazdomu. a byt pobedytelem segodnya-zaplaty nuznuyu summu i bud im.Krome togo soperniky kto? Te kto eshe huge? sredy nih ty moget i pobeditel v svoem gorode.4to nazivaetsya -molodez sredy ovez.Apered molodzom sam ovzom. Grubo,no pravda.Izveny za rezkost,no po drugomu ne umeyu. Lstit i pet diferamby na plohuyu rabotu ne mogu i ne ho4u. Dage dlya dushi nuzno staratsya. Penie -eto tyazky,katorzny,egednevny trud-eto ne igrushky,A dlya dushi -v tualet.

----------


## BarbieGirl

копим денег и на кастинг))) Все таки там не только вокальные способности и внешность играют роль. 
Мой знакомый Женя Морозов (экс солист группы Динамит) хотел попробовать попасть на ФЗ 3. И ему такую сумму астраномическую назвали, что мы потом над ним шутили. То что надо ему продавать квартиру в Киеве, в Москве и 2 дачи с машиной))) 
Так что вот так....Но знаете, может все и изменилось в этом плане уже, но не знаю....Попробовать никто не запрещает))) я может тоже схожу на кастинг)))) 
Всем удачи)))

----------


## ormaks

Не ну не парадокс, человек платит чтобы попасть, ну пусть 2 млн.р, потом пусть не выигрывает, но попадает в финал. И после того как заканчивается шоу подписывает контракт на 6-10 лет с продюссером и получает за концерт 100$ (контракт в прессе печатали, реально рабский). Итог, когда человек может нормально вздохнуть через 10 лет, ему говорят что он уже устарел и не модный. Блин вот жизнь.

----------


## Екатерина Винокурова

слышала,что кастинг на фабрику звёзд 8 будет в июне!!!

----------


## ormaks

Кажется это не верная информация. Вот почитайте статью.
http://www.starsnews.ru/news/5810.html

----------


## Антоннн

> У меня не мало разных призовых мест!!


А какое место у тебя самое призовое?????:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .......Не,я ржунимагу...... :Ha:

----------


## Антоннн

> я выступаю у нас в городе очень часто и пою!


Я когда выпью,тоже очень часто выступаю у нас в городе.......а пою по настроению....:biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

*Антоннн*,
:biggrin:

----------


## TrieN

ФЗ-это Лажа с большой буквы, не обижайтесь, но там полный ужас. Поют под фанеру, а разве это пение? Кто-то сказал, что Карнелии по-моему за пение джаза что-то дали, о, Боже, Карнелия-джаз (Отиева явно где-нибудь перевернулась)

----------


## Александр Глушков

Что-то все настроены против фабрики? Да на концертных выступлениях они поют под фонограмму, а кто без нее-то поет на телевещание? А на концертах по городам России и мира - ребята поют живьем!

----------


## Александр Глушков

Кастинг на фабрику 8 будет в сентябре, и, скорее всего, пост продюсера займет Матецкий.

----------


## TrieN

> Что-то все настроены против фабрики?


да


> Да на концертных выступлениях они поют под фонограмму, а кто без нее-то поет на телевещание?


а с каких пор, когда виртим жопой и резеваем рот, как рыбы, это считается    пением?

----------


## blusemashine

> Да на концертных выступлениях они поют под фонограмму, а кто без нее-то поет на телевещание? А на концертах по городам России и мира - ребята поют живьем!


А ты в этом полностью уверен?Люди не умеющие петь живьем никогда это делать не будут.В студии за них работают умные приборы и главное умные дядьки-звукрежи. а на концертах,да при таком чесе -врядли.А против фабрики потому,что из ничего неумеющих,бездарных людей-за полгода делают звезд эстрады-а это нереально.Люди годами все это учат,постигают и теоретически и практически.Годами.

----------


## blusemashine

И главное -это касается талантливых людей.Если человеку не дано-значит не дано.

----------


## ormaks

Цитата.
Яна Чурикова: «Вероятно, кто-то расстроится, но "фабрик" больше не будет.»
http://www.starsnews.ru/news/6088.html

----------


## TrieN

> «Вероятно, кто-то расстроится, но "фабрик" больше не будет.»


я думаю никто не расстроится

----------


## Александр Глушков

> А ты в этом полностью уверен?Люди не умеющие петь живьем никогда это делать не будут.


Я был на концерте. Я наверно же могу определить плюс от живого исполнения. К тому же я был их администратором в Нижнем Новгороде.

----------


## ormaks

И чего реально все поют?

----------


## TrieN

> Я был на концерте. Я наверно же могу определить плюс от живого исполнения. К тому же я был их администратором в Нижнем Новгороде.


повыпендривайся еще

----------


## TrieN

> И чего реально все поют?


нет, только те, у кого нет правой руки

----------


## ormaks

Это как?

----------


## Александр Глушков

> И чего реально все поют?


Фабрика семь намного отличается от предыдущих фабрик. Эти ребята намного талантливее.

----------


## TrieN

> Фабрика семь намного отличается от предыдущих фабрик. Эти ребята намного талантливее.


а мы все такие дураки

----------


## Александр Глушков

> а мы все такие дураки


Без комментариев...

----------


## Серёжа

*Александр Глушков*,
про всех участников "ФЗ - 7" не буду говорить, но вот
Марка Тишмана считаю ярким и талантливым музыкантом,
а его авторскую песню "Я стану твоим ангелом" - лучшей новой лирической песней
прошлого 2007 года.

----------


## Александр Глушков

*Серёжа*,
 Поддерживаю!

----------


## Стасон

Я сам был на концеоте фабрики 7 в Омске пели в живую выступили отлично,они реально могут петь!

----------


## ormaks

Ну вот видите они настоящие звёзды без прекрас...

----------


## Песня

Есть такая штука - концертный плюс называется...прописывается вплоть до "где же ваши ручки"...с соответствующими обработками, и с паузами для пения в зале.

----------


## mrblack

*Песня*,
 :Ok:   :Aga:  



> Марка Тишмана считаю ярким и талантливым музыкантом,
> а его авторскую песню "Я стану твоим ангелом" - лучшей новой лирической песней
> прошлого 2007 года.


Мда уж....:eek:

----------


## Alex926492

*Антоннн*,
[img]http://casa-latina.ru/s/icon_julli-****.gif[/img]

----------


## meladze

Фабрики Звезд 8 не будет... Фабрика седьмая была последней.

----------


## ddaan

*meladze*,
Ура

----------


## Антоннн

> Антоннн,


Тут я.И......?

----------


## Alex926492

*Антоннн*
ППц. . .

----------


## Антоннн

*Alex926492*,
Я прослушал "Город которого нет" в твоем исполнении....О каких призовых местах:biggrin:ты говоришь.....Даже с поправкой на твой возраст...Без вариантов,это жуть.Если нет таланта от рождения,учись,и все получится.А не заявляй громко о призовых местах.... :Aga:

----------


## Даул

Сказали что продюсировать будет, продюсер гр. Pussycat dools!!!!

----------


## Шустрый

> Сказали что продюсировать будет, продюсер гр. Pussycat dools!!!!


а он со своим диваном приедет или ему всё равно на чём продюссировать?

----------


## Alex926492

*Антоннн*,
Бля я в сотый раз повторяю  ГОРОД КОТОРОГО НЕТ это просто скачал минусовку первый раз увидел слова и спел!!! Тем более у ми комп тупит и когда я записываю такое ощущение что я пою "позади" песни. А на счет призовых мест: "Может вам отксерокопировать!!??" Блин неужели так трудно это понять компьютерный звук не когда не заменит живой!!!

----------


## Антоннн

> Бля я в сотый раз повторяю


Не лайся,отрок,а то Господь язык отх..чит.... Ладно,это не та тема,в которой обсуждаются твои вокальные данные.Считай,что ты меня убедил.:biggrin:(не,я все-равно ржунимагу)))))

----------


## Arnav

*Alex926492*,
Зря, молодой человек, так реагируете на критику. Да еще с матом. Если надеетесь на долгую творческую деятельность, запаситесь терпением и терпимостью. Людей, которым не нравиться ваше творчество или конкретно - вы - всегда будет предостаточно, матерных слов не хватит. чтобы посылать каждого.
А если хотели услышать объективную оценку своего вокала - не стоило выставлять песню. которую в первый раз видите. Согласитесь весьма легкомысленный способ работы над песней. Над песней работать надо. А не - скачал-спел-выставил.
Здесь на форуме куча талантливейших людей, учитесь и прислушивайтесь к тому. что говорят. Никто не обязан выражать без повода восторги и падать в обморок от ваших побед на конкурсах. Песню послушал - сыро. неинтересно, да и вообще никак. Хвалить не за что. но - творческих успехов!

----------


## Alex926492

*Arnav*,
Спасяб за совет, мата не было тока одно слово. . . . просто мня бесит я в теме сразу написал все. . . Просто у меня нету возможности записывать песни на студии и тд((( ВОт потому и получилось так я пою на вокальной студии у нас в городе вот именно там и идет работа а здесь это просто тупая программа, тупой микрофон. Тем более я не умею пользоваться нормальными прогами короче все *ЗАКРЫЛИ ТЕМУ=)*

----------


## ddaan

*Антоннн*,
:biggrin:

----------


## Dina_z

Девочки и мальчики!!! Фабрика звезд - это такой же купленный конкурс, а преподователи там, поверьте отнюдь не АХ! И вообще, после 5 Ф.З. пошло одно г.....и в самом деле
, если рассматривать полностью всю обстановку и все что происходит с ними после...действительно 5 фабрика была заключительной!!! так что собирайте денежки.....если чего-то хотите!

----------


## ddaan

*Dina_z*,
:eek:
Да ну нафиг................

----------


## Вееера

Где можно узнать про фабрику звезд-8?Подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Калуцкая Настя

да и вообще будет ли эта фабрика звезд-8?

----------


## Клеопатра

> Мне вообще кажется, что если они хотят чтобы их так же смотрели как и первые фабрики им надо реально совершить чудо и набрать не блатных а по настоящему талантливых парней и девушек из какой нибудь глуши... хех,размечталась я...


Да,менять кардинально подход. Ограничить нижний возрастной предел лет до 20, верхний поднять лет до 35. Потому что в 20 по человеку хоть чуть-чуть уже понятно, профессионален ли он. и набирать именно привыкших работать вживую профессиональных музыкантов. А потом поставить с ним рядом "звезд", чтобы все пели живым звуком, и сразу будет заметно, как эти "звезды" проигрывают. На это вряд ли пойдут. На такое способен разве только провокационный канал НТВ. Зато это была бы битва. На мой взгляд, шоу настоящее. А главное, честное. А насчет реалити-шоу - так там, среди профессионалов, так же и были бы разборы полетов, кто из них круче - у многих творческих людей болезненная самооценка. Так что, глядишь, и зрелищнее получилось бы. Вот если бы еще организаторы Фабрики звезд ходили по форумам да читали, что люди думают, было бы совсем хорошо. И вообще, нынешнее понятие "звезда" слишком затерлось, потому что звезд сейчас много развелось, а певцов среди них - раз, два и обчелся. Это цитата с сайта Магомаева - так сказал о нем критик... Присоединяюсь. Певцов мало. Плохо, что разницы между тем и другим многие не понимают.

----------


## IRUSIK77

> возрастной предел верхний поднять лет до 35


Если к 35 годам человек ничего не достиг, или того хуже - в нём "проснулся" талант, то это весьма и весьма странно.   




> поставить с ним рядом "звезд", чтобы все пели живым звуком, и сразу будет заметно, как эти "звезды" проигрывают.


Вы серьёзно считаете, что звёзды пойдут на такую клоунаду?

----------


## Elen777

На фабрике учат вокалу, а в 35 уже сформированный голосовой аппарат, тогда зачем учителя? И фабрикантам нелегко будет психологически петь на многомиллионную аудиторию вживую, от страха слова забудут. Кстати на отчетных ВСЕ поют под плюс.
__________________________________
Жалеющая!

----------

